# 2012 F-250SD XLT - Fisher 8' HD For Sale - Central CT



## dukeman1019me (Dec 15, 2007)

2012 F-250 Super Duty XLT Crew Cab for sale
48K miles, no rust in great shape inside and out.
Excuse the mess in the pics have not had time to detail it lately with new baby around.

Setup with corner flashers and backup lights
8' Fisher HD plow, backdrag blade and Snofoil 
Weathertech floor liners front and back
Backrack
Bed Cover and Line-X coated

If you need any other pics lemme know

Looking for 30K OBO
Make an offer if you just want the plow


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Not for me but what engine might help sale


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> Not for me but what engine might help sale


I don't see the diesel badge so I think it's a gas. But good question


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I think gas but v8 or v10


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think they had a v10 in that body style.
Only 6.2 and 6.7


----------



## dukeman1019me (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry was off skiing today, its a 6.2 Gas


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd be interested in the plow, will send you a PM


----------



## dukeman1019me (Dec 15, 2007)

Still available, not firm on price


----------



## dukeman1019me (Dec 15, 2007)

Need to get this sold, 27,500


----------

